# My first goal



## gabby8392 (Dec 7, 2011)

Before this week is over, I WILL talk to someone I don't know, without anyone else introducing us. I will initiate the conversation and be myself around them. Whether this turns into a long conversation, a friendship, or absolutely nothing doesn't matter. I will just feel accomplished in doing this.  

Simple, yet difficult... Updates to come!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

how goes the goal gabby?


----------

